# Mathews' bows made in china?!?!?!?!



## bigrackHack (Jun 11, 2004)

millerw289 said:


> I have been hearing a lot of stuff on here about Mathews importing their bows from China.  Is this true, or are Mathews' haters blowing smoke.?


Yep, they're made in China by Chinese children. That's why their bows have been getting smaller. :nod:


----------



## millerw289 (Jan 31, 2008)

bigrackHack said:


> Yep, they're made in China by Chinese children. That's why their bows have been getting smaller. :nod:


And now...................for a serious answer.


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

Totally blowing smoke


----------



## hardball15 (Jan 6, 2007)

If they were made in China, which they very well may be, Mathews would do all it can to keep that from getting out and becoming general knowledge. That could hurt them pretty bad. The hunting community is largely "buy american," and like me, would be disappointed if we put the performance of our bows in the hands of the chinese factory workers, even if their ancestors did invent the bow in the first place...


----------



## AgHunter08 (Jun 16, 2009)

You can tour the factory in Wisconson where you can see all the parts being made so how could they be made in China?


----------



## millerw289 (Jan 31, 2008)

Just got off the phone with Mathews Inc. ALL OF THEIR BOWS ARE MADE IN WISCONSON. (Big deep breath sigh of relief) I was afraid I was going to have to sell my bow.


And now...............

What is it with people starting these rumors? don't they have anything better to do. With today's economy and people losing jobs, and factories going overseas this is not an issue to joke about. I am one of those people that try (I mean really try) to buy everything made in America. I know it's impossible nowadays, but I can make an effort. What I don't like is people starting rumors about companies and not thinking about the events that may take place because of their "fun". 

This is not a joking matter.....................GOD BLESS AMERICA


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

millerw289 said:


> Just got off the phone with Mathews Inc. ALL OF THEIR BOWS ARE MADE IN WISCONSON. (Big deep breath sigh of relief) I was afraid I was going to have to sell my bow.


Matthews would never do that IMO. They make a great US bow:wink:their market is strong as well. They get what they ask for money wise for a bow.


----------



## tnfatboy (Apr 29, 2008)

they are made in the u.s.a


----------



## bsnelling1 (Jul 16, 2006)

Made in China? That's not possible, they'd be much cheaper. Now, they cost more than one of those Chinese made cars.


----------



## BuckeyeRed (Sep 7, 2006)

Is this a serious question?


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

Want to buy a ShamWow?

:izza:


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

millerw289 said:


> I have been hearing a lot of stuff on here about Mathews importing their bows from China.  Is this true, or are Mathews' haters blowing smoke.?


Where are you people coming up with these stupid ???????????? You shoot a Mathews-----------why are you even putting this out there---------you know better.
SPARTA WISCONSIN IS WHERE THEY ARE MADE AND ALWAYS HAVE BEEN

Beside 99.9% of all bows made are made right here in the good ol'USA


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

Funny...I didn't see one Chinese person when I toured the factory.


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

millerw289 said:


> Just got off the phone with Mathews Inc. ALL OF THEIR BOWS ARE MADE IN WISCONSON. (Big deep breath sigh of relief) I was afraid I was going to have to sell my bow.
> 
> 
> And now...............
> ...


They are just trying to get guys like you all fired up which obviously worked. I don't believe anything i hear on the internet that isn't backed up by hard evidence.


----------



## millerw289 (Jan 31, 2008)

Dale_B1 said:


> Where are you people coming up with these stupid ???????????? You shoot a Mathews-----------why are you even putting this out there---------you know better.
> SPARTA WISCONSIN IS WHERE THEY ARE MADE AND ALWAYS HAVE BEEN
> 
> Beside 99.9% of all bows made are made right here in the good ol'USA


I know, that's why I was concerned. If I didn't shoot one I wouldn't care. If they were made in China I was going to sell it. Obviously you missed the point of my thread.


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

millerw289 said:


> I know, that's why I was concerned. If I didn't shoot one I wouldn't care. If they were made in China I was going to sell it. Obviously you missed the point of my thread.


I didn't miss your point one bit------all you did was fire up a rumor that "you" knew was full of BS


----------



## Campo (Sep 20, 2006)

Gotta love the whack jobs who cry foul about a item being made overseas....

Remember, Carbon Express products are made in Korea, Gold Tip Products are made in Mexico, as are a ton of other products we all use with our bows every day.

Not to mention, it may say, "maufactured in USA", doesn't mean it was casted, pressed, or die cut in the USA.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Mathews bows are made in sparta wisconsin and on the mathews forum they have mathews avatars that say made in the usa.


----------



## millerw289 (Jan 31, 2008)

Dale_B1 said:


> I didn't miss your point one bit------all you did was fire up a rumor that "you" knew was full of BS


i didn't fire up a rumor at all. This thread specifically puts to rest all questions about the topic. If i wanted to start a rumor I would not have posted that I called Mathews personally and then posted their answer.


----------



## hjort jagare (Nov 19, 2008)

They are made in the USA my question is for how long? :confused3:It seems that most hunters have no qualms buying treestands made in China (Ameristep,Gorilla, Muddy and others) and arrows made in Korea Carbon Express. If you don't support USA companies and let them know how you feel why would they stay?


----------



## Rford (Jul 24, 2008)

*Check the Label*

check the label...there must be a federal law that the nation of manufacture must be disclosed because otherwise no one would put "Made in China" on anything.


----------



## eyebrowcounter (Mar 15, 2009)

Shinsou said:


> Want to buy a ShamWow?
> 
> :izza:


Yes, please...


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

I find threads like this very odd because we have been operating in a world economy for quite some time. Why is it OK for products to be made in the USA and shipped elsewhere, but their goods are junk and should not be sold here? If your answer is keeping jobs in America, then who is going to buy our exports if THEY don't have jobs???? By the way, check where your cell phone, TV, car stereo, clock radio, microwave oven, etc were made................ Are you going to throw it away or sell it and look for an American made one now??? Good luck........

aah


----------



## GreggWNY (Sep 6, 2002)

Mathews, Inc.
Sparta, WI

USA


----------



## 5 boys 1 wife (Sep 5, 2009)

if it was and you liked the bow why sell it you already spent your money,plus lots of things in house are made somewhere other than USA just like my old job went to mexico bridgestone tires.
i dont even pay attention where things are made now to easy for them to put made in USA.


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

Some food for thought here.
People making the product over seas are working for sub standard wages in dangerous conditions(for the most part).
Then the biggest thing------where is all that money going sure isn't in this country or supporting our people or economy.
I will buy American as much as I can even if it cost a more money. Wake up look at our economy today it ain't getting any better if we support third world economies that don't even allow their own people to benefit. This can go on and on but if we lay back it is only going to get worse.


----------



## Trebono (Apr 17, 2008)

Alaska at heart said:


> I find threads like this very odd because we have been operating in a world economy for quite some time. Why is it OK for products to be made in the USA and shipped elsewhere, but their goods are junk and should not be sold here? If your answer is keeping jobs in America, then who is going to buy our exports if THEY don't have jobs???? By the way, check where your cell phone, TV, car stereo, clock radio, microwave oven, etc were made................ Are you going to throw it away or sell it and look for an American made one now??? Good luck........
> 
> aah


Best, most intelligent comment in the whole thread, right here.


----------



## FedSmith (Jul 27, 2009)

Are you telling me that if someone gave you a Swiss or German bow you'd
give it away or sell it to buy an American one? 

Or that the Commies are the badguys and you're sick to death of seeing "Made In China" on every darn thing you pick up.


----------



## FedSmith (Jul 27, 2009)

OOps! Someone beat me to it.


----------



## nodog (Mar 1, 2005)

AgHunter08 said:


> You can tour the factory in Wisconson where you can see all the parts being made so how could they be made in China?


You havn't heard? China now owns Wisconson.


----------



## sbunnylove (Jul 12, 2009)

they cant be made in china, if they were they might actually shoot good:wink:


----------



## nodog (Mar 1, 2005)

Trebono said:


> Best, most intelligent comment in the whole thread, right here.


"buy our exports" I think "American Made" has lost a reputation that once was synonymous with "you can't get this anywhere else". It was the quality assured reputation that sold our stuff. In this "global economy" or global same ism American made might as well be Made Anywheres Ville

The fact that the thought that made here means nothing different than made there is proof somethings changed.

Who's fault is it? The free market! The markets in charge until it's not. It's sole pursuit anymore is money and that is what the rest of the world has always been like. If anyone cares to think on the difference that has taken place look at the life of a guy who has a Museum named after him, Earnest Warther.

http://www.warthers.com/


----------



## hawgdawg (Sep 8, 2002)

nodog said:


> You havn't heard? China now owns Wisconson.


Could have expanded that and said the US.


----------



## FedSmith (Jul 27, 2009)

I live part of the year in Germany (as it says above) and the first time I was shopping with my father-in-law I was amazed that nothing in Germany said, "Made In China" on it and told him so. He looked at me like I had live lobsters crawling from my ears. "Why would anyone buy thinks from China? Ist Communist rubbish."

Yeah. Umm....weren't the commies the badguys a while back?

And why are we doing business with the badguys again?

Which President gave us permission to do this? 

Cuz it's illegal in Germany. I come back with as many pliers, wire cutters, pocket knives I can afford every time I come back. My friends love it.

I have wirecutters tha'll cut fat 303 stainless that were 14 bucks in Germany.
They'd be 50 here. So what's going on? 

Not my field of study.


----------



## johnnyv917 (Jul 5, 2009)

hardball15 said:


> If they were made in China, which they very well may be, Mathews would do all it can to keep that from getting out and becoming general knowledge. That could hurt them pretty bad. The hunting community is largely "buy american," and like me, would be disappointed if we put the performance of our bows in the hands of the chinese factory workers, even if their ancestors did invent the bow in the first place...


sooner or later china will own majority of u.s assets they have bought so much debt already obama will see to it hunting equitment is made overseas so he can tax the imports


----------



## johnnyv917 (Jul 5, 2009)

millerw289 said:


> Just got off the phone with Mathews Inc. ALL OF THEIR BOWS ARE MADE IN WISCONSON. (Big deep breath sigh of relief) I was afraid I was going to have to sell my bow.
> 
> 
> And now...............
> ...



if you ever decide to get rid of dxt because its made in china ill take it off your hands and throw in the korean made maxima arrows too


----------



## floridabou3 (Aug 30, 2009)

prolly a guy that shoots a hoyt trying to make fun of you guys lol


----------



## archer36 (May 11, 2009)

For what they charge, they better be made in the USA.


----------



## sits in trees (Oct 9, 2006)

hardball15 said:


> If they were made in China, which they very well may be, Mathews would do all it can to keep that from getting out and becoming general knowledge. That could hurt them pretty bad. The hunting community is largely "buy american," and like me, would be disappointed if we put the performance of our bows in the hands of the chinese factory workers, even if their ancestors did invent the bow in the first place...


the hunting community is largely buy American, yea take those bino's, all your hunting cloths, any optics off your rifles, and alot of your auto shotguns and many of your rifles, handguns, treestands, flashlights, and even your safety harness and probably 1/2 of whatever else you use when you head out hunting and throw it in the nearest pond, cauzzz it aint American:wink: 

hunters are Americans and it's been proven time and time again we buy from whomever will sell it to us cheaper.


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

china owns wisoncsin lol! the rest is sad but true, but is sure seems its alot of a one way street. we bring there product in, but not much of ares goes there. the US is a big grain area for the world, why dont we ship finished products like kellogs corn flakes to them, instead of just shipping grain. it would get some work going in are country, and they still get there products they need. then again, im no brain either, and this post is way off topic to.


----------



## shkyhnds (Jul 11, 2007)

AgHunter08 said:


> You can tour the factory in Wisconson where you can see all the parts being made so how could they be made in China?





nodog said:


> You havn't heard? China now owns Wisconson.



They are made in Sparta, Wisconsin, but they might as well be made in China with the wages they pay the workers!


----------



## Bowbuster (Dec 9, 2004)

Is this Stan Pots shooting the iron buck??


----------



## thunderatwork (Feb 4, 2005)

made by beer drinking, cheesehead packer fans--- wait a minute i resemble that description


----------



## MichiganMan10 (Apr 7, 2009)

bigrackHack said:


> Yep, they're made in China by Chinese children. That's why their bows have been getting smaller. :nod:


hahaha that's good right there!


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

LiteSpeed1 said:


> Funny...I didn't see one Chinese person when I toured the factory.


Equal opportunity?


:set1_cook2::madgrin:


----------



## One eye (Jun 22, 2003)

Campo said:


> Gotta love the whack jobs who cry foul about a item being made overseas....
> 
> Remember, Carbon Express products are made in Korea, Gold Tip Products are made in Mexico, as are a ton of other products we all use with our bows every day.
> 
> Not to mention, it may say, "maufactured in USA", doesn't mean it was casted, pressed, or die cut in the USA.


That is why I do not buy those goods (and never will). Perhaps you can post a more extensive list so I can add to my companies to avoid.
Dan


----------



## hjort jagare (Nov 19, 2008)

Campo said:


> Gotta love the whack jobs who cry foul about a item being made overseas....
> 
> Remember, Carbon Express products are made in Korea, Gold Tip Products are made in Mexico, as are a ton of other products we all use with our bows every day.
> 
> Not to mention, it may say, "maufactured in USA", doesn't mean it was casted, pressed, or die cut in the USA.


Guess Im one of those wack jobs Campo. I buy Easton arrows Summit or Lone Wolf tree stands and whatever else USA made I can to support whats left of our econemy. Perfect example you can buy a set of Gorilla (China)climbing sticks from Bass Pro for 119.99. Or the ones they copied Lone Wolf (USA) From Cabelas 129.99. Its your choice just remember the production cost 50.00? is ether going to China never to come back or staying in the U.S. supporting your job.:darkbeer:


----------



## youngr24 (May 1, 2009)

funny why would they not put, Made in USA on their bows. My Diamond says made in the USA right on it with an American Flag. Something to be proud of I would think.


----------



## xman59 (Jan 19, 2009)

bsnelling1 said:


> Made in China? That's not possible, they'd be much cheaper. Now, they cost more than one of those Chinese made cars.


have you priced shoes with brand names made in china, the price is what the manufcturer wants to ask reguardless were its made, they build stuff overseas to increase profit margin, not lower our prices!!!


----------



## Buckem (Jul 13, 2007)

shkyhnds said:


> They are made in Sparta, Wisconsin, but they might as well be made in China with the wages they pay the workers!


hehe! True but you get a nice discount on your bow purchase. Sparta's just 35 miles from here. There might be an Asian workin there but he's probably Hmong from LaCrosse. Hard workers and make damn good egg rolls too!:wink:


----------



## The_Nuge (Jul 31, 2007)

well.. are they completely made in wis.?? are parts like cams shafts limbs made in china? then assembled in the us?? that is the new trick for sell out american companys. they have everything made cheap in china then assemble it in the US.


----------



## G20 (Jan 31, 2008)

One eye said:


> That is why I do not buy those goods (and never will). Perhaps you can post a more extensive list so I can add to my companies to avoid.
> Dan



Whoever makes the computer your typing on.


----------



## jesseo (Feb 16, 2009)

One eye said:


> That is why I do not buy those goods (and never will). Perhaps you can post a more extensive list so I can add to my companies to avoid.
> Dan


Don't stop with your computer. You will most likely need to throw out your kids' toys, your televisions, cell phone, house phones, microwave, sneakers, cameras, video cameras, calculators, small appliances, washer & dryer, toothbrush, mp3 player, every CD you own and the stereos you play them on, your movie collection, all lamps in your house, pet supplies, office furniture, pencil sharpeners, vacuum, clocks and clock radios... :wink:


----------



## huntsman1024 (Aug 20, 2006)

nodog said:


> You havn't heard? China now owns Wisconson.


Damn !! I better learn Chinese ..... or move.


----------



## bigdave1231 (Sep 23, 2007)

A lot of the parts are made in China but assembled in the U.S. I work there.:wink:


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

the_nuge said:


> well.. Are they completely made in wis.?? Are parts like cams shafts limbs made in china? Then assembled in the us?? That is the new trick for sell out american companys. They have everything made cheap in china then assemble it in the us.



No 100% made here. That is a fact, not a rumor, not hearsay, fact you can take to the bank.


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

bigdave1231 said:


> A lot of the parts are made in China but assembled in the U.S. I work there.:wink:


Work where????????? Build what???????????

This whole thread needs to be deleated as it is going no where.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

And I was taught "there's no such thing as a stupid question"...so much for that.


----------



## sits in trees (Oct 9, 2006)

I BUY ONLY AMERICAN MADE!!!!thats why i live in a 3 sided log home, eat squirrels for thanksgiving, ride a mule 14 miles to town so i can use the computor in the town library:wink:then wenna winter comes a howlin i kill and eat that damn mule and wear his hide to keep warm!!!!:wink:


----------

